#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Groove X Ubiquiti bullet X routerboard

## samuelcarlos

Boa noite pessoal, sou iniciantes e gostaria de montar um sistema para distribuição de sinal em 2.4 Ghz, ja tenho um pc com o mk 3.30 rodando e um Ap kraiser que trava toda hora e que esta me deixando doido ai pensei em comprar um Groove ou um bullet da ubiquiti ou ate mesmo uma routerboard e colocar os cartoes nela tenho uma antena omni de 15 dbi o que vcs me indicam ?
podem me dizer qual e melhor ? 

desde ja grato!

----------


## Zarttron

Eu iria de rb e faria hotspot na mesma.

----------


## infoservwireless

Groove A-2hN muito bom.....

----------


## samuelcarlos

> Groove A-2hN muito bom.....



Amigo Lisandro você poderia me dizer algo mais a respeito do desempenho do groove em relação ao bullet e a uma routerboard?
minha intenção e de montar um hotspot, podendo esse ficar no proprio ap ou no meu servidor mk tanto faz para min!

----------


## infoservwireless

Ola Boa Tarde Samuel!!!


Cara Vantagens:
Não usa cabos Pigtail, vai direto na antena.
Hardware muito bom e super sensivel ao sinal, igual ao bullet.
Software Mikrotik, muito bom com baixo sinal ruido.

Aconselho usar ele em bridge por ele ter poca memoria, e usar uma server MK embaixo para o hostspot, controle de banda e firewall..

Tenho dois deles em 2.4 com omni hyperlink 15dbi, me surpreendi muito com o desempenho dele. Tinha Bullet 2 100mW ja era bom com o groove ficou melhor ainda..

Tenho Groove 5.8 fazendo PTP tambem show de bola e um dos melhores PTP que tenho em termos de trafego e estabilidade...

outra vantagem e o valor dele super acessivel..

----------


## emsfalcao

> Groove A-2hN muito bom.....


*Só lembrando que o Groove não é homologado pela ANATEL, isso pode lhe gerar sérios problemas com fiscalização.*

----------


## infoservwireless

E a RB e Homologada??

----------


## rbginfo

> E a RB e Homologada??


a rb não precisa ser homologada pois não transmite onda eletromagnética, quem tem que ser homologado é o cartão, e ai tem várias opções homologadas, já o groove tem sim que ser homologado.

na minha opinião a melhor opção seria a rb com cartão, ou por questão de custo a segunda opção seria o bullet que também é muito bom ligado em uma omni.

----------


## infoservwireless

Tudo que transmite dados tem que ser homologado inclusive RB.. mas se vc for seguir tudo vc não trabalha... RB da serie 1000 não transmite RF e foi Barada o uso dela.. e ai??? e complicado vivemos no Brasil um pai livre so pra politicos coruptos...

----------


## rbginfo

> Tudo que transmite dados tem que ser homologado inclusive RB.. mas se vc for seguir tudo vc não trabalha... RB da serie 1000 não transmite RF e foi Barada o uso dela.. e ai??? e complicado vivemos no Brasil um pai livre so pra politicos coruptos...


se você tem um PC com mikrotik instalado?? ele é homologado? ele é proibido? nenhum produto que não transmite frequência RF precisa ser Homologado, pode sim ser homologado, como tem até cabos de rede que são homologado, mas isso só serve para ter crédito para a marca dizendo que foi passado por testes que comprovam sua qualidade, não que isso seja verificado pela anatel em uma instalação.

agora um equipamento de frequecia RF que não é homologado e é utilizado por uma empresa de Telecom é sim crime de telecom.

----------


## infoservwireless

https://under-linux.org/f312/anatel-...a-qual-160387/

----------


## samuelcarlos

> Ola Boa Tarde Samuel!!!
> 
> 
> Cara Vantagens:
> Não usa cabos Pigtail, vai direto na antena.
> Hardware muito bom e super sensivel ao sinal, igual ao bullet.
> Software Mikrotik, muito bom com baixo sinal ruido.
> 
> Aconselho usar ele em bridge por ele ter poca memoria, e usar uma server MK embaixo para o hostspot, controle de banda e firewall..
> ...


E ai Lisandro tudo bem, meu groove chegou hoje!!! valeu pelas dicas!

----------


## infoservwireless

Ok amigo!!!
Qualquer duvida posta ai que te ajudamos!!

----------


## samuelcarlos

> Ok amigo!!!
> Qualquer duvida posta ai que te ajudamos!!



Amigo quantos clientes o groove suporta? tipo com planos de 650k e 1mb! 

grato mais uma vez! aqui eu to com uma media de 14 mas to com medo de colocar mais o que vc acha ?

----------


## infoservwireless

Amigo qnto a isso pode colocar mais sim so cuida o trafego total dele se estiver em banda B vai passar no maximo 5Mb.

----------


## FMANDU

> Amigo quantos clientes o groove suporta? tipo com planos de 650k e 1mb! 
> 
> grato mais uma vez! aqui eu to com uma media de 14 mas to com medo de colocar mais o que vc acha ?


Iai ja esta com quantos clientes nesse grouve? conta ai o desempenho dele....
Abraço.

----------


## DGS

Boa Tarde

Vi numa resposta sua de 2012 que estava usando Groove com antena de 15dbi da Hiperlink ...
Gostaria de saber se você ainda usa e como é o funcionamento ?
Pois estou vendo para colocar um PoP com um Groove em 2.4 e uma Hiperlink 15Dbi.

O que me diz, Obrigado pela atenção.













> Ola Boa Tarde Samuel!!!
> Cara Vantagens:
> Não usa cabos Pigtail, vai direto na antena.
> Hardware muito bom e super sensivel ao sinal, igual ao bullet.
> Software Mikrotik, muito bom com baixo sinal ruido.
> 
> Aconselho usar ele em bridge por ele ter poca memoria, e usar uma server MK embaixo para o hostspot, controle de banda e firewall..
> 
> Tenho dois deles em 2.4 com omni hyperlink 15dbi, me surpreendi muito com o desempenho dele. Tinha Bullet 2 100mW ja era bom com o groove ficou melhor ainda..
> ...

----------


## MichelFalcai

> Ola Boa Tarde Samuel!!!
> 
> 
> Cara Vantagens:
> Não usa cabos Pigtail, vai direto na antena.
> Hardware muito bom e super sensivel ao sinal, igual ao bullet.
> Software Mikrotik, muito bom com baixo sinal ruido.
> 
> Aconselho usar ele em bridge por ele ter poca memoria, e usar uma server MK embaixo para o hostspot, controle de banda e firewall..
> ...


Ola Samuel... Esse PTP com Groove 5,8 qual a distancia e quantos megas passou ?

----------

